# Error opening Adobe Illustrator file: embedded color profile??



## radiance53 (Oct 22, 2015)

I got a .ai file back from my printing company and when I try and open it for editting, it gives an error:


"The embedded color profile in this document will be discarded, because your color settings are configured for adobe illustrator 6.0 compatible color management. web coated.

Embedded: U.S. Web Coated (SWOP) v2"


If I press ok it will open the file as normal, but I don't want to make my changes and save over the file if this profile is going to be lost. How do I handle this so I don't "down-grade" what the printing department gave to me for editting? I'm using Illustrator CS.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 22, 2015)

They converted your original file, with its embedded Adobe RGB (probably) to print it and will probably reconvert anything you send them.

To play it safe I would open it and save the file with a new name, thus preserving the original.
Then, I'd make my edits, edit the file to convert the NEW copy to U.S. Web Coated (SWOP) v2 and call the printer.
At most, you would have lost a little bit of editing.


----------



## liquidathor (May 6, 2016)

Guide below will effective only in case your AI file is easily damaged, otherwise refer to topics below, which contain a lot various ways of solving your issue https://forums.adobe.com/message/6492212


----------

